# Rock Island Armory 1911?



## PopShot (Jun 13, 2016)

Does anyone have experience with or own a Rock Island Armory 1911?
There's a nice one for sale at a local shop, super cheap 45. It's used but appears to have only been fired a handful of times.
I've only seen a couple of them, I think they are made by a company called Armscor, but that's about all I know.

Can anyone tell me if they are worth having? I'm working on expanding my 1911 Collection, I love them.

-Justin


----------



## RK3369 (Aug 12, 2013)

Depends on the price. I had one in 9mm and liked it a lot. Sold it because I decided to downsize my inventory when we were thinking about relocating. At any rate, except for the potential move, which never happened, I would still own it. Only problem for me was it's pretty large to try to conceal, and we can't open carry here. Great comfortable shooter because of the size and weight. I never really cared for shooting 45 because of the price and the recoil, but that's your call.


----------



## drec (Apr 23, 2016)

I have a RIA 1911 Rock Ultra - 9mm. It is really a nice gun and shoots very well. I've only had it for about 4 months and have shot a couple hundred rounds through it without any problems.


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

I have had a RIA for years and it is a good solid reliable pistol. After it proved itself to me I retired my Colts that I carried for years and carry one now.


----------



## Blackhawkman (Apr 9, 2014)

I like my commander RIA 1911.--->






It's a shooter,Too! It's all steel and solid, mine is a 45.


----------



## AirForceShooter (May 6, 2006)

They're very good shooters.

Well made and accurate.

But the price has to be very good.

AFS


----------



## Blackhawkman (Apr 9, 2014)

AFS, I paid $469 + tax for mine at a lgs here in ohio. Good price and it's accurate. I cleaned it first and put 200 rounds thru it. It takes my other 1911 magazines, too! wtheck!


----------



## Wyoming_1977 (Feb 24, 2016)

RIA 1911s are fine weapons. I nearly bought one, but got a better price and the exact feature set I wanted in my Girsan, which is also a fine weapon at an attractive price point.


----------



## PopShot (Jun 13, 2016)

Sad days guys, I returned to the store to buy it and somebody had already got their hands on it.
Should've picked it up when I saw it. If only I had the $280 last time.

Oh well, if I ever run across another with that good of a price tag I'll definitely pick it up.
Seems to be a popular pistol.

- Justin


----------



## oldphart (Oct 20, 2007)

I've got one, the II tactical. It's an excellent pistol but I happened to get one with a bad rear site that keeps slipping. Waiting on replacement.


----------



## jag1954 (Sep 9, 2021)

This is my GI Standard .45ACP. For the money a great shooter and truck gun. I've shot well over 1000 rounds with it with nary a hiccup. A no frills no BS hand gun. I added the Pearce grips.


----------



## mroland40330 (Dec 12, 2021)

I own a RIA CS in .45... Wonderful shooter... So Wonderful the Wife attached herself to it, and now carrys it EDC


----------



## Brian48 (Dec 1, 2014)

I picked up my RIA GI model a few years ago at a show. It was used and fairly abused. The previous owner had not taken care of it nor did it look like it was ever cleaned. With the exception of some very minor pitting in the barrel, it was decent for the price so I picked it up. I was looking for a cheap base gun to tinker with and didn't want to spend a lot of money. 










Although there was nothing mechanically wrong with the gun other than needing a new extractor, I've "upgraded" it with spare and take-off parts from other guns. Colt hammer, match sear, polished disconnector, GI grip safety, arched GI MSH, Colt long trigger, Wilson extended thumb safety, Wilson extended mag release, flat firing pin stop, and all new springs. It shoots great and has really held up. Not sure how many rounds were fired before I bought it, but from the way it looked, the gun may have fired 1000s of rounds before it wounded up in my hands.


----------



## guydodge (3 mo ago)

just picked up my third rock island armory 1911 9mm.personally one of if not my favorite brand RIA is my carry and picked this one
up for the range.shooting 45cal at the range gets a little spendy,9mm is half the cost and at 600.00 with all the goodies you cant beat 
it.reliability and performance are outstanding on these RIA handguns.


----------

